# Simple folding chair



## Armstrong4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive been looking around the Internet for a simple folding chair design plan. I did a search here and while I did find some nice chairs, it's not what i am looking for. 

I want something very straightforward. I'd like to make them from oak so they are nice and sturdy. Any help?


----------



## Armstrong4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing? I've found some plans that I think I can tweak. I also have an old folding chair from the 50's that I can use as a template - I just need to figure out how to bypass some of the hardware. 

Still open to ideas/plans. I don't plan to start this project until February. Cheers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is an interesting chair, with a build tutorial.










 







.


----------



## Armstrong4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link, cabinetman. I do appreciate it. 

That said, I'm looking for a more rudimentary folding chair - straight legs, normal chair height, solid seat, slatted back. I'd like to build 8 of these and while I want them to be aesthetic and unique I don't need to make a huge project out of it. I'll post a plan when I find/make one.


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Armstrong4 said:


> Ive been looking around the Internet for a simple folding chair design plan. I did a search here and while I did find some nice chairs, it's not what i am looking for.
> 
> I want something very straightforward. I'd like to make them from oak so they are nice and sturdy. Any help?


Arms or no arms on the chair? I have a small folding chair in my shop that has no arms from my Masonic Lodge. If memory serves me right the bottom slides in 2 brackets kind of like a tv dinner tray. There are slats in the seat and on the backrest and I think they are free moving.

If you want I can try to post a pic of it. Just let me know.


----------



## Armstrong4 (Jan 16, 2012)

EM3 said:


> Arms or no arms on the chair? I have a small folding chair in my shop that has no arms from my Masonic Lodge. If memory serves me right the bottom slides in 2 brackets kind of like a tv dinner tray. There are slats in the seat and on the backrest and I think they are free moving.
> 
> If you want I can try to post a pic of it. Just let me know.


No arms. A pic would be helpful. Thx.


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok I will take a few and post them if I can. It will be later today (I hope).


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here I hopethis helps. The slats in the seat are not fastened in and they slide.


----------



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

*Civil War Camp Chair*

Hello,
I seen your post about plans for a chair. I had some students of mine in my advanced wood class build a civil war camp chair. Typing in Civil War Camp Chair in google will bring up several plans that will help you. I would check it out as i had never seen anything like this chair and really liked it. The chair seat pulls out from the back of the chair and tucks in behind pretty neat design really. I weigh about 270 and it held me easily:yes: and thats a junior girl in highschool building that chair!!


----------



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's the URL http://www.scouters.us/homecha.html


----------

